# Avatars of War Preview Herald of Pestilence



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am a big fan of AoW and I think that Felix has done it again. Avatars of War previewed their new Herald of Pestilence and I think it is a fantastic piece.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Quick swap over for a plaguesword and that would be great for my daemon army!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hes nice enough not felixs best work though


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the body; the mouth is very interesting.

However, the kopesh looks mediocre.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

looks too much like a mini GUO for my liking but as far as nurgle goes its quite good.

I don't really associate nurgle with kopeshes (kopeshi??) but that would be easy enough to replace with a broken sword


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

I've already got one of their daemons (and a chaos master, or whatever he's called) to act as a Khorne Herald and a Nurgle Chaos Lord respectively. Also I'm planning to use Kings of War Ghouls to act as Nurgle Marauders:










Kings of War prices are pretty good for basic units such as Ghouls and those particular models better suit Nurgle and Undead IMO, as it lends a haunted, desperate and very ragged look to the models; a lot better than taking standard marauders and painting their wrist bands green.

I'll definitely be getting the new model to act as a Nurgle Herald. I have been struggling to find something impressive enough in the GW range. There is a fly-headed chap I was considering at £8.50 and I nearly bought him in-store but the GW website went down just as I was about to place the order! Mind you, you can never have too many Nurgle Heralds.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I guess its pretty decent if you like Nurgle, which I don't... but I have to agree, the sword/kopesh is rather meh.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice looking model but it would look better with a sword.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Gimme a sword and that is one badass mini. However I don't do Nurgle..but if I saw that fully painted coming near me I might wet myself a little


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it's meant to inspire thoughts of the scythe, weapon of the Grim Reaper. Nurgle models have a close affinity with images of Death and of all daemons, Plaguebearers would actually look cool with scythes. After all, Bloodletters use swords, why would Plaguebearers want to copy them?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Love it, sickle and all!

Gotta make me an AoW order soooon!


----------

